

Show HN: all I wanted to do was learn Rails - ended up going way further - karanmg
http://theindianlist.com

======
zura
In these kind of apps, the content is a crucial element.

More info regarding how you aggregate content would be great. Thanks.

~~~
karanmg
I agree with you there - its the content that matters. I wrote a scraper in
Ruby to build the initial db - which worked pretty well. I then went to mTurk
to clean up, add more listings, but mTurk didn't work very well for me in this
case. I've now been experimenting with outsourcing for data curation. Even
though I believe a lot in automating as much as possible, it seems to be
working reasonably well so far.

------
sid6376
Your application just shows the 404 page

~~~
karanmg
Just added a couple more dynos. Should be better now.

